# For Sale: 1982 Specialized Stumpjumper Mountain Bike Bicycle 20"



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

*The Ebay ad:*
1982 Specialized Stumpjumper Mountain Bike Bicycle 20" | eBay

*1982 Specialized Stumpjumper 20"*
For sale: 1982 Specialized Stumpjumper 20". Serial suggests a July 82 build. Overall condition is ok, say a 6-7 of 10 condition. The bike was definitely a rider but with almost all the original parts, it could be a restoration candidate. This bike hasn't been cleaned.

*The MTBR Ad:*
1982 Specialized Stumpjumper Mountain Bike Bicycle 20" - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------

